# Khalifa orders a city to be constructed in Gaza Strip



## DubaiDream (Jan 5, 2005)

*Khalifa, $100m city in Gaza*

UAE President, Sheikh Khalifa bin Zayed Al Nahyan on Sunday instructed that a whole city bearing the name of "Khalifa bin Zayed" to be constructed on the grounds of the Israeli settlements in Gaza Strip after the rubble is removed following the withdrawal of the Israeli occupation forces from there. According to WAM, "the city is a gift from Sheikh Khalifa to the Palestinian people to reduce their suffering and provide appropriate accommodation for the beneficiaries."


To that effect Sheikh Khalifa has approved the sum of US$100 million for funding the humanitarian project, which is expected to accommodate 30-40 thousand Palestinian citizens. The UAE leader also instructed the Department of Municipalities and Agriculture to accomplish the construction of the city in collaboration with UN Relief and Employment of Palestinian Refugees Agency, and then distribute the homes to the beneficiaries, together with the Palestinian Authority.

The city is the fourth project to be donated by the UAE to the Palestinian people in Gaza Strip. The other three projects are Sheikh Zaid's City in Gaza Strip, the Janin Camp Re-construction Project and the Emirates Neighborhood in Rafah.



It is good to c this guy offering this help; I was not aware of the other three projects.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

*Khalifa orders a city to be constructed in Gaza Strip*

Jul 25, 2005

Abu Dhabi-President His Highness Sheikh Khalifa bin Zayed Al Nahyan today instructed that a whole city bearing the name of "Khalifa bin Zayed" to be constructed on the debris of the Israeli settlements in Gaza Strip following the withdrawal of the Israeli occupation forces from there. The city is a gift from Sheikh Khalifa to the Palestinian people to reduce their suffering and provide appropriate accommodation for the beneficiaries.

To that effect , Sheikh Khalifa has approved the sum of US$100 million for funding the humanitarian project ,which is expected to accommodate 30-40 thousand Palestinian citizens. He instructed the Department of Municipalities and Agriculture in Abu Dhabi to accomplish the construction of the city in collaboration with UN Relief and Works Agency for Palestinian Refugees , and then distribute the homes to the beneficiaries, together with the Palestinian Authority.

The city is the fourth project to be donated by the UAE to the Palestinian people in Gaza . The other three projects are, Sheikh Zaid's City in Gaza Strip, the Janin Camp Re-construction Project and the Emirates Neighborhood in Rafah.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

*Palestinian minister lauds Khalifa's initiative*

Jul 25, 2005

Palestinian Interior Minister Major General Nasr Yusouf hailed today UAE President H.H. Sheikh Khalifa bin Zayed Al Nahyan's initiative to build a $100 million city in Gaza.

Shaikh Khalifa on Sunday ordered the construction of a city to home Palestinians who have had their houses demolished by Israel. Khalifa Bin Zayed city will be built after the withdrawal of the occupation forces from Gaza.

The Minister told WAM that : " Sheikh Khalifa is following in the steps of the late Sheikh Zayed bin Sultan Al Nahyan in supporting and serving the Palestinian people.

''It is a symbol of generosity and magnanimity from the government and people of the UAE,'' he said.

''The governemt and people of Palestine are grateful to Sheikh Khalifa for his noble initiative which will re-shelter Palestinians whom houses were demolished in Gaza and help ease the housing problem,'' he added.

'' The UAE's white hands have reached out to all Palestinians,'' he said.

WAM/TF Shaikh Khalifa has approved $100 million to fund the gift to the Palestinians to reduce their suffering and provide appropriate accommodation to them.

He instructed the Department of Municipalities and Agriculture to construct the city in collaboration with UN Relief and Employment of Palestinian Refugees Agency. 

"The city will be called the city of Khalifa Bin Zayed and it will be the first project to be built on the liberated areas in Gaza," Nabil Shaath, the Palestinian Authority information minister said.

The city of Khalifa Bin Zayed will be built on the grounds of the Israeli colonies after the withdrawal of the occupation forces from Gaza and is expected to accommodate 30,000 to 40,000 Palestinians.

The houses will be distributed in cooperation with the Palestinian National Authority.

Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas telephoned Shaikh Khalifa last night, thanking him for his kind gesture.

The city is the UAE's fourth project for the Palestinians in Gaza.


----------



## expat_marla (Feb 22, 2005)

KUDOS to UAE President, Sheikh Khalifa bin Zayed Al Nahyan.
:applause: :applause: :applause: 
More asisstance like this and less funding to suicide bombers will do wonders!


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

This isnt a political thread so plz dont change into it. I have a totally different view about sucide bombs which u really dont want listen to so, I would appreciate if u dont mention it specially here.


----------



## expat_marla (Feb 22, 2005)

^^ fair enough. apologies


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

great work, the UAE has been very good to the palestinians, and i guess they are known for their efforts to help around the region, 

one question ? do the saudi's contribute anything like this ??? i mean those people are filthy rich


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

The son of his father - God rests his soul - is following his father's steps.


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

Tha il shebal min thak il aseed !!

Ja3laha fe mezan 7asanatah !


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

this is wonderful gesture and step forward for the people who call the gaza home


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

DarkBlueBoss said:


> great work, the UAE has been very good to the palestinians, and i guess they are known for their efforts to help around the region,
> 
> one question ? do the saudi's contribute anything like this ??? i mean those people are filthy rich


I guess they should start satisfying their citizens first.


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

Excellent project for Gaza! kay:


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

Allah ey6awel eb3emrah esemah ma3alaih '3bar al shai5 5eleefeh wild al shai5 Zayed allah yer7amah o tarbeeteh o a5lagah


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Some people order pizzas. other people order citys. :dunno:


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

pizza or city, its a noble cause.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

nah, hes being cheap, should have spent more.


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

boy "Dubai" your on a run tonight !! "I am the very model of a Dubai expat criminal!" Is that suppose to say that your cool. coz from the last two posts of urs i red and this I can only say that your a ... kind person


----------

